# Warum kein Archeage auf PCGH ?



## dmxcom (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute.

Weis jemand wer für den News Bereich auf PCGH zuständig ist.
Weil weder dort noch hier, wird irgendwas von Archeage erwähnt.

Jede 2te News hat was mit Konsolenkram zu tun, der PC Markt kommt leider viel zu kurz.
Ist jetzt nicht das erste mal, das solche Perlen hier nicht behandelt werden.

Kann man sich als News Schreiber irgendwie bewerben ?


----------



## Deeron (17. Juli 2014)

Wenn du News verfassen willst, weil du denkst, das sie in das Forum gehören, gibt es die User-News.

LG


----------



## dmxcom (17. Juli 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Wenn du News verfassen willst, weil du denkst, das sie in das Forum gehören, gibt es die User-News.
> 
> LG


 
Dann werde Ich mich mal damit befassen. Danke dir !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juli 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Weis jemand wer für den News Bereich auf PCGH zuständig ist.
> Weil weder dort noch hier, wird irgendwas von Archeage erwähnt.
> ...


 
Hallo,

Ich würde sagen, die Redaktion ist zuständig für News 
Ich gebe zu, dass das Spiel nicht im Fokus steht: MMORPGs sind das generell nicht. 
Aber es ist nicht so, als ob wir "noch nie" was gemacht hätten: Suche

Du kannst entweder eine User-News schreiben oder sogar unser eigenes CMS nutzen: Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de!

Und Nein, nicht jede 2. News hat mit Konsolenkram zu tun. Das kann ich Dir objektiv beweisen und Du kannst mir das Gegenteil leider nicht objektiv beweisen.


----------



## dmxcom (17. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde sagen, die Redaktion ist zuständig für News
> Ich gebe zu, dass das Spiel nicht im Fokus steht: MMORPGs sind das generell nicht.
> ...


 
Hallo Thilo.

Wollte eigentlich nur das damit bewirken: Aufmerksamkeit 

Habe aber auch heute Morgen direkt meine erste User-News dazu veröffentlicht. 
Archeage sollte in meinen Augen neben Wildstar und ESO derzeit auch etwas Beachtung bekommen. 

Deinem Link nach sind die letzten Artikel von Anfang 2013. Alle neueren Videos wurden leider nicht beachtet bzw. haben mit 0 Kommentaren wohl niemanden interessiert.
Deswegen fand Ich es eben Schade. Sollte jetzt nicht aggressiv gegenüber der Redaktion rüber kommen :/

Wie wärs denn mit Benchmarks in DX9 und DX11 ?


----------

